# What Leatherman do you recommend?



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Any recommendations on what model of Leatherman to get for my pack? They have tons of models.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

None. It's overkill.



I used to wear one at work all the time, I'm happy enough not to have it on me when I'm off the clock.

If you must, the Wave is pretty great. The Charge, Sidekick and Wingman look like they share the features I like in the Wave - locking blades, accessible without having to open the whole tool, and a body that doesn't murder my hand when I'm using the pliers.


----------



## stop619 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a 15 year old (about) PST model that I've been thinking about replacing. Leaning towards the Skeletool.


----------



## KBRU (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a wave and love it. I recommend it to everyone looking for a multi tool that goes above and beyond.


----------



## speedybacon (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a wave as well an love it! After all, It is the best selling leatherman according to them.


----------



## mgcook (Mar 19, 2010)

+1 for the Wave


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

When I was learning the boat building trade the old boatwrights would say to me, don't ever buy a tool unless you have no other tool in your kit that will do the job.

I've a Leatherman a really nice one, I won it racing boats. I don't use it because the $20 Giant bike multi-tool is lighter and better, which I don't ever use because I have a small screw driver and a small set of Allen Keys which are lighter and better. One day I might use the chain breaker on the Giant multi-tool. I'm hoping to.

When you do buy the Leatherman, come back in 10 years time and tell us how many times you have used it.

Warren.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*^^This^^*



Wild Wassa said:


> When I was learning the boat building trade the old boatwrights would say to me, don't ever buy a tool unless you have no other tool in your kit that will do the job.
> 
> I've a Leatherman a really nice one, I won it racing boats. I don't use it because the $20 Giant bike multi-tool is lighter and better, which I don't ever use because I have a small screw driver and a small set of Allen Keys which are lighter and better. One day I might use the chain breaker on the Giant multi-tool. I'm hoping to.
> 
> ...


Yep. I have a couple that I've received as gifts. They're buried deep in my camping gear, somewhere. Not used in general. Not used for biking.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I agree. Unless you're bike packing, I'd recommend getting a bike specific Multi-tool and even then, go mid-size not the 1000 tool ones.


----------



## tampa_b (Nov 6, 2011)

I use an Gerber EVO Tool. Works very good...


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

BigWorms said:


> Any recommendations on what model of Leatherman to get for my pack? They have tons of models.


Since this is being posted on a mountain biking forum, one would assume the question is intended for use while biking. So, I'm just curious: Is that assumption wrong, or are you planning to carry this in addition to or instead of a bike-specific multi-tool?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Just look through the features and think about what you might ever use. A corkscrew is almost useless. A real, sharpenable can opener is way better than the joke of a can/bottle opener on the Juice. Knife and saw blades should be locking if you actually intend to use them. I've never used nor seen anyone use the awl on Leatherman tools. I'm not sure if the thread hole on them is a joke or not. For the size hole you would be punching to get the thread hole through whatever you're stitching, you could just poke a hole with a knife and push a loop of the thread through by hand. Definitely get one you with screws/bolts of some sort instead of rivets holding it together. That way you can remove any tools you don't want or need to save some weight.

My most frequently used tools on all of my multitools:
Pliers
knife
wood saw
scissors
bottle opener
file
wire cutter
screwdrivers


edit: for rides less than 5 hours or so, I just carry a bike specific multitool and maybe a small knife.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

erginguney said:


> Since this is being posted on a mountain biking forum, one would assume the question is intended for use while biking. So, I'm just curious: Is that assumption wrong, or are you planning to carry this in addition to or instead of a bike-specific multi-tool?


Sorry, yes for biking. I got the idea from the thread about What to pack. So I would carry it in addition to a multi-tool.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Get whatever model has a locking feature for the tools. Your fingers will thank you later... I have a Gerber actually, but they are all the same pretty much...
Mine has scissors, serrated knife, file, needle nose pliers, small saw, philips and flat screwdriver ,can opener and bottle opener..I bring it on longer day trips along with bike specific tools and spare tube...


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

sean salach said:


> ..snip... A corkscrew is almost useless. ...snip.


 I use mine to open bottles of wine


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

The leatherman wont replace a bike specific multi tool, so with that in mind the freestyle is the way to go. Pliers and a knife that's it. Its also one of the lightest they make, and as a bonus its attractive. I used to cary one, but after hundreds and hundreds of miles not using it, it stays in my glove box.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

elwoodturner said:


> I used to cary one, but after hundreds and hundreds of miles not using it, it stays in my glove box.


That comment grabbed my attention. I'm only asking this to be the devil's advocate for a moment, but would you be saying the same thing about carrying a spare inner tube if you happen not to have a flat tire for hundreds and hundreds of miles, or about bear spray while riding in bear country if you're not attacked by a bear for hundreds and hundreds of miles of riding?


----------



## RedBen (Nov 4, 2010)

I have the Supertool 300. My brother bought it for me a couple years ago. Great tool, but not so applicable to bikes. I don't take it with me when I ride.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

Leatherman Crunch, they are visegrips with the usual tools.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

mitzikatzi said:


> I use mine to open bottles of wine


Which is exactly why they belong in the kitchen....:thumbsup:


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

I've got to agree with the majority here. I've got a Leatherman (forgot which) and a much smaller and lighter Gerber. So I carry the Gerber in my hydro pack thinking that sooner or later (its gonna be later, or never) I'll need those damn pliers.

The knife could be of use to kill and skin out a rabbit or porcupine for lunch, I guess, but I usually just bring sandwiches.

I'm of the opinion that one shouldn't go out in the woods without a knife, preferably fixed blade or locking. If for no other reason than "its just wrong not to."


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

That comment grabbed my attention. I'm only asking this to be the devil's advocate for a moment, but would you be saying the same thing about carrying a spare inner tube if you happen not to have a flat tire for hundreds and hundreds of miles, or about bear spray while riding in bear country if you're not attacked by a bear for hundreds and hundreds of miles of riding?...quote
__________________Considering I haven't had to put a tube in in ages and still carry one that statement isn't true for me. However I just cant conceive of what trail-side repair job I couldn't do with out a leatherman. I mostly ride single speed which is nearly bomb proof.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

While I don't carry a leatherman to go riding, the pliers can be handy to pull out a staple. More of a road issue, and I've always managed without it.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ideally i would carry a skeletool and a topeak alien II. The juice is also a nice thing to carry, i have the blue one


Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Squirt PS4 is a fantastic pocket tool--I carry and use mine every day. U do also want a bike-specific tool.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

In 9 years of riding, I've only used mine maybe 3 or 4 times. But it's not really noticeable sitting in the bottom of the backpack so why not.
I think I have the wave.

Used the knife once, scissors once to cut some gauze & fix up some kid's toe because he was riding in sandals, & the pliers to tighten up a loose hub once. 

I'd rather be prepared than not, so I bring mine even if not used often.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I like the Victorinox multi-tools, but I never bring mine biking. I don't know if you'd ever need one on the trail.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

For good feedback everyone. Thanks!


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

While my reply is neither here nor there, I feel I must add that the old Leatherman that I found on a secluded dirt road on the rural outskirts of Bend, Oregon, in approximately 1997, turned out to be the very first model they made! It is now "retired" from their product lineup:

The Leatherman PST

I still carry it with me on every ride, and have yet to use it.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

To those who think just cause they haven't needed it, others might need your help at some point and then one might wish one had one. 

Like that bird I found in a tree with mono fishingline around its leg. Like the homeless guy who couldn't open up his beer cause of a broken tab. Like holding on to things that are hot...or cutting twigs that might poke out eyes...give me 10 min I'll give ya 100 situations I've used mine for. And the quality of steel in a leatherman is excellent.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

Buying a multitool is all based on prefrence. Personally i went with a victorinox swiss multitool super tinker model because i wanted something small, light weight and had basic phillps, flat head and scissor as a option and cost around $20. Sadly Leatherman didn't offer a model with those tools together at my price range. But if you want to ultimate multi-tool, the victorinox swiss tool x is hard to beat.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Apples and Oranges...*



erginguney said:


> That comment grabbed my attention. I'm only asking this to be the devil's advocate for a moment, but would you be saying the same thing about carrying a spare inner tube if you happen not to have a flat tire for hundreds and hundreds of miles, or about bear spray while riding in bear country if you're not attacked by a bear for hundreds and hundreds of miles of riding?


I carry bike specific parts, regardless of how many times I've actually used them. I carry a spare chain link in my pack. In 20+ years of riding, I've probably used a spare link around 5 times on the trail. Why? Because there's no other tool for the job.

Your tube analogy is the same example. I ride tubeless. Technically, I don't need to carry a tube. But if I need a tube, I can't fabricate one from something else. So I carry a tube.

There's nothing that I can think of for a trailside repair in which a Leatherman is the only tool that will do the job. On the other hand, if you try to perform a trailside without a bike specific multi-tool, chances are you're walking back to the trailhead.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

Ken in KC said:


> I carry bike specific parts, regardless of how many times I've actually used them. I carry a spare chain link in my pack. In 20+ years of riding, I've probably used a spare link around 5 times on the trail. Why? Because there's no other tool for the job.
> 
> Your tube analogy is the same example. I ride tubeless. Technically, I don't need to carry a tube. But if I need a tube, I can't fabricate one from something else. So I carry a tube.
> 
> There's nothing that I can think of for a trailside repair in which a Leatherman is the only tool that will do the job. On the other hand, if you try to perform a trailside without a bike specific multi-tool, chances are you're walking back to the trailhead.


Makes sense.

As long as "not getting used for X hundred miles" is not the sole criterion, like the way it originally sounded...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Seems like whatever I google, MTBR has something on it. 

I just bought a Wingman for 40 bucks. Its my first Leatherman besides the keychain type, and I'm really impressed with the quality. Very nice smooth polished feel, very smooth action to open the tools with no binding or wiggle etc. So, its just a nice thing to have. 

With that said, I don't see any reason to carry one on a bike ride. Bike multi tools have the right stuff and are much lighter and smaller. 

I will keep it in my car center console. I admit, these things don't always get used a lot, but they are nice to have when you need them, and I will use mine. For example:

Beer bottle opener - no explanation needed
File - finger nail maintenance when stuck in rush hour traffic
Scissors - nose hairs
knife - stabbing bad guys
Other tools - At least I'll have some tools with me in my car!


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree that a full-size Leatherman is overkill, too heavy and half the tools don't fit anything on a bike, but something more minimalist is useful. In addition to a bike multitool, I keep a Leatherman Freestyle in my CamelBak. It has just three tools - A decent knife, pliers, and a wire cutter (Leatherman claims like 5 or 6 tools, but that's because they use Hollywood accounting to count things twice). It's only about 3 or 4 inches folded up, so it disappears in the bottom of my pack, and I've used all of them at one time or another. The pliers especially come in handy from time-to-time.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

jjaguar said:


> I agree that a full-size Leatherman is overkill, too heavy and half the tools don't fit anything on a bike, but something more minimalist is useful. In addition to a bike multitool, I keep a Leatherman Freestyle in my CamelBak. It has just three tools - A decent knife, pliers, and a wire cutter (Leatherman claims like 5 or 6 tools, but that's because they use Hollywood accounting to count things twice). It's only about 3 or 4 inches folded up, so it disappears in the bottom of my pack, and I've used all of them at one time or another. The pliers especially come in handy from time-to-time.


This right here. I carry that Freestyle everywhere. Biking, Camping, Backpacking, Bikepacking, etc. Between a simple multi tool, and then the knife/pliers/cutters on that, there isn't anything I can't do on a bike. I've used the pliers/cutters more than the knife, but they were really valuable when needed to pull out/bend a broken spoke, fix a busted derailleur cable, etc etc


----------



## ace.chen (Oct 20, 2014)

Leatherman juice cs4 is always in my toolpack if im carry my Osprey raptor.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Leatherman Kick.

Don't think they make it anymore, so I've hoarded a few from ebay, but they a still easy to find. Got a few other models, like the Charge, that are nice but not as compact and simple as the Kick.


It is one of their smaller , full-sized tools. Minimalistic. Light. Pliers, knife, screwdriver, opener.

Then I carry a few separate hex keys, but no bike specific multi tool. I like the hex keys separate. I keep a separate stash for a chain tool.

That Kick got me out of one predicament where I would have otherwise had to walk a bike out many miles.


----------



## ace.chen (Oct 20, 2014)

View attachment 974705


My Leathermans through the years.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought this cheap eastern made knock off at the auto parts store, you know that bin full of cheapo tools....
I paid $10 for it years ago, looks just like an expensive leatherman.. 
Works fine and I've tried to break it.
Even came with a terrible looking vinyl case.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't realize that Leatherman had such an awesome warranty until I just bought my new one. 
I bought a Style PS about a year ago and the spring on the scissors broke almost immediately. Never thought about sending it in, but that's what I'm going to do now.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I have carried a Wave for years, maybe ten-years. It's a heavy tool but there is a reason for that. 

The whole point of carrying a brute of a muti-tool is so that you have something to help you deal with unexpected technical situations. Such situations occur rarely but when they do the last thing you want is some wimpy piece of Chinese junk that will let you down. A Leatherman Wave will not let you down.

I've used my Wave to cut through heavy fencing wire, to free a trapped sheep, and cut a metal tent peg to make a splint to hold together a friend's broken shifter. A smaller, cheaper tool would have folded. To be honest I was surprised the Wave cut the fence wire, but it did. 

It depends where you are riding and what you want to be able to deal with. I have no idea what I might have to deal with so carrying a tough, capable tool seems like the best insurance.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I think I've used my Juice (I think) 4 times in about 10 years: 2 times to free Kangaroos caught in a wire fence (I cut the fence) and once to strip the wire on a bike light after I fell.

The last 2 times for the kangaroo I thought I'd pass out from the strain of trying to cut fencing wire with ridiculously blunt pliers, as the cutting edge was mashed the first time I did this.

Clearly it's the wrong tool for the job, but I'd guess the kangaroos don't care.

Tim


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Many blessings and mucho good karma for you savers of sheep and kangaroos

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

smilinsteve said:


> Many blessings and mucho good karma for you savers of sheep and kangaroos


The sheep had pushed its head through a fence and its horns were tangled in the wire. I tried to untangle it but the sheep was pulling so violently I might've lost a finger so I decided just to cut the wire. I had to put a LOT of force into it but the tool was unmarked by the episode.


----------



## Kodiac400 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have 2 leatherman. I have the wingman and the ps4 squirt. I have the wingman on my belt and if I don't carry it I have my squirt.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> The sheep had pushed its head through a fence and its horns were tangled in the wire. I tried to untangle it but the sheep was pulling so violently I might've lost a finger so I decided just to cut the wire. I had to put a LOT of force into it but the tool was unmarked by the episode.


Similar with me; kangaroos usually make clearing fences look ridiculously graceful and easy, but I guess sometimes they make mistakes. In each case they misjudged the jump and twisted the top 2 strands of wire around a leg. They didn't like what I was doing, and one of them was quite young with an angry parent hissing and grunting nearby. I could've untwisted them if they'd cooperated.

Tim


----------



## Dynomiker (Oct 14, 2010)

4 year old Leatherman Charge tti here. And still love it. Carry it everyday.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

It was probably over 10 years ago I remember driving down the highway, I think it was through South Park, Colorado, and saw a calf with his head stuck in a barbed wire fence. I was probably going around 70, went right by him, thought about stopping, but was way past him and in a hurry and just kept going. I'm still pissed at myself for not stopping and I still think about that.


----------

